# Murphy, NC - Ginny, Senior



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12465357

Valley River HS, Ginny, senior B&T, says mix but looks pure to me








[/img]


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Oh she is so sweet.


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Bump for Ginny...looks like she is hugging the volunteer...poor thing looks so scared.


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

Bump.. she breaks my heart


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)




----------



## bdanise1 (Jan 25, 2008)

She looks heartbroken. Poor girl


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I don't think she is a senior.


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

She is beautiful-any one working on her and know how much time she has?


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Bump again for Ginny.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

bump


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

How much time does this girl have?


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

back to page 1


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Says "FTR" next to name on her listing. Does that means "foster to rescue"?


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Now named Cocoa


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

bump


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

bump


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

bump


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

Listed as a GSD/Hound mix??? I really must need my eyes examined.








What a sweet looking girl.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

ANyone know what the "FTR" beside her name means?


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: dogsaverANyone know what the "FTR" beside her name means?


don't know this shelter or how hard they work to save the dogs. possibly they waive the pull fee? just a guess but since she's still listed maybe she's free to a rescue?


----------



## GT (Oct 29, 2006)

Not sure what "FTR" means but I found this on the Valley River Animal Shelter website, http://www.vrhs.org 








Ginny is a beautiful 8 year old female spayed German Shepherd. She is up to date on all her shots and is heart worm positive (negative by the filaria test but positive by the antigen test so it is a mild case). She will be treated for heart worms. Her VRHS id number is 142179.

Ginny has a hormonal deficiency, resulting in loss of her hair on her body. She is went to the Ocoee Clinic on 12/4/08 to be diagnosed and treated. She is in foster care until she recovers. Her foster mom says she knows basic commands, is house trained and has a great dispositon. She will make a wonderful pet. She has been renamed Cocoa because she answers to that name. information will be posted later.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Okay, she's in foster care until she recovers. Mods, do you want to move to Non Urgent?


----------

